# This SUCKS!



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

For the last 2 weeks I have been preparing for a 2 week vacation at carolina beach NC. We have finished rigging all our yaks and was ready for some quality time in the seats. We are supposed to begin our vacation on Monday. Yesterday we learned that there was a miscommunication with my family, whose house we were staying at, and as of right now we dont have a place to stay. I have made countless calls and sent countless emails but this time of year it is very difficult to book a room for even a whole week. So now the search is on for a place to stay. Now we have started looking over teh whole NC coast, but am hoping to find a place in teh outer banks or in the SENC area... Wish me luck!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

That does suck.

Are you looking for rental houses?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> That does suck.
> 
> Are you looking for rental houses?


I am, the wife and both kids going with me,any suggestions are welcome! Actually we are looking for about anything that wont cost me my first born child, but at this time of year its not looking good for him...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh and if anyone knows of someone, or somewhere we have aug1-14 so we are flexible


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, stuff isn't cheap. i think our house for next week is like $3k+  


prices are usually better up north of nags head, but dunno if you want to go that far.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry the dates didn't line up better man


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

did you check with Ken


http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/drumdum/


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I've sent him an email Orest, waiting to hear back. All of a sudden I have almost no cell service at my house so I rarely leave messages anymore. Usually it goes straight to my voice maile and its a pia to get ahold of me when im bat home


----------



## Lakland5er (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what you are looking for, but I have stayed at the Salvo Inn Motel 5-6 times. While it definitely isn't the fanciest place around, it isnt _that_ bad. The rates are quite reasonable and they are friendly folks.

http://www.salvoinnmotel.com/

Good luck!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

that sucks! my aunt had a beach house next to the pier in carolina beach but that was years ago before the hurricane changed the landscape there. try wrightsville beach or emerald isle


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well all is now sorted out and my vacation will begin Monday as planned in carolina beach, will be yakking all over teh place and fishing the sand out on Fort Fisher.... hope to slime the yaks and a couple new rods


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Glad it worked out for ya..*

Have fun man..

JAM


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Glad it worked out! If I had seen this sooner I would have recommended calling the rental realtors. During busy seasons hard to find a house this time of the year but with the economy slow might be some good last-minute deals out there. We did that a couple of years ago and got a great deal. They knew it wasn't going to rent with a couple of days to go so made us a deal rather than not rent it!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Have fun.

Am headed to Maine in a few weeks for some R&R and a little fishing from the shore.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

1 month and 22 days till Key West


----------

